# اريد مساعده في آ&#1604



## asxe (10 يوليو 2006)

*اريد مساعده في آلأت الخراطة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اخواني المهندسين ارجو مساعدتي بشرح كامل ومفصل او موقع يشرح عن الات التالية

1- المخرطة العادية lathe
2- المكشطة shaper
3- Drilling
4-Horizontal milling
5-vertical milling
6- milling machins

ارجو الا اكثرت عليكم واحب لو كان الشرح او الموقع يشمل كل شيء من ناحيت الصورة والسرعات والاستخدامات..... الخ

اسف اذا اطلت عليكم


----------



## العرندس (10 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


الأخ الكريم asxe 

حياك الله وأهلا وسهلا بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب 

حللت أهلا و طئت سهلا 

بالنسبة لما طلبت .. لدي ملفات سابقة استخدمتها في أحد البحوث .. 

حملها من المرفقات .. وهي مختصرة ولا تحتوي على الصور

عدد الملفات .. 11 ملف بصيغة Word


----------



## العرندس (10 يوليو 2006)

*تابع .. الملفات*

حمل بقية الملفات من المرفقات 

بقي ملف واحد ..


----------



## العرندس (10 يوليو 2006)

*تابع .. حمل من المرفقات*

آخــــــــــــــــــــــر مــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــف


----------



## العرندس (10 يوليو 2006)

*وهذه روابط المواقع التي ستفيدك بإذن الله*

بالنسبة للمواقع التي يمكن أن تساعدك .. 

هذا رابط لموقع .. الإدارة العامة لتصميم وتطوير المناهج 

وهو موقع من المملكة العربية السعودية .. يحتوي على ملفات Pdf قابلة للتحميل .. 

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/

على يمين الصفحة ستجد هناك .. عليك أن تختار ما تريد

الكليات التقنية 

المعاهد الفنية الثانوية

المعاهد المهنية الصناعية 

معاهد التدريب المهني

حمل كل ما يعجبك ..  

وبصراحة الكتب رائعة جدا وتحتوي على شرح تفصيلي .. بالصور الملونة والعادية 

وجميعها باللغة العربية .....  

مثال على كتاب سينفعك كثيرا في ما طلبت .. كتاب الورشة التأسيسية ( عربي )

على العنوان التالي .. بعد دخولك الموقع أعلاه

توجه إلى 

الكليات التقنية .. هندسة ميكانيكية .. إنتاج 

حمل الجزء النظري والعلمي من الكتاب .. 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

ولا تنسى الموسوعة العلمية الشهيرة ويــكــيــبديا .. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page

وهي بعدة لغات منها العربية والانجليزية والفرنسية والالمانية والاسبانية 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

[GLINT]وأخيرا .. لا تنسانا من صالح الدعاء .. فـــ للداعي مثل ما دعا [/GLINT]

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## asxe (10 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير اخوي العرندس

ولكن لو كان الشرح بالعربي احسن ومع صور 

شكرا مرة اخري لك


----------



## العرندس (10 يوليو 2006)

أخي الكريم .. حياك الله 

الكتب في الموقع السعودي الذي ذكرته

جميعها باللغة العربية .. وبالصور ( كمان )

والموسوعة كذلك .. توجد اللغة العربية 

وفقك الله


----------



## asxe (10 يوليو 2006)

مشكور اخوي مرة اخري وجزاك الله خير


----------



## amir eleslam (10 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى العرندس

بارك الله فيك وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## asxe (11 يوليو 2006)

اخوي العرندس اسف علي ازعاجك ولكن وجد كل الي ابه ماعدا 
shaper 
ارجو مساعدتي وشكرا مرة اخري


----------



## العرندس (11 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حياك الله أخي asxe .. وأهلا وسهلا بك مرة أخرى 

تواصلك يشرفني ويزيدني سرورا .. ثق تماما هكذا 

هذه بعض المواقع ... 

http://www.marcdatabase.com/~lemur/...ogy/machine-tools/ics-planers-1914/index.html

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

Machine Tools

http://www.maneklalexports.com/English/McTools.htm

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shaper

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

http://www.osha.gov/SLTC/etools/woodworking/production_shapers.html

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

http://www.worldstonex.com/en/Shapingmachine.asp

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

http://www.technologystudent.com/cams/crank2.htm

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

وهذه تحياتي .. 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## asxe (11 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لك اخوي العرندس صج ساعدتني انشالله اقدر لك المعروف وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 يوليو 2006)

احسنت يا العرنس .

انا بدأت احسدك .

اتمنى من الله ان يجعل لك بكل خطوة حسنة .

البدادي


----------



## العرندس (12 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الكريم asxe .. حياك الله 

وأهلا وسهلا بك .. 

أتمنى أن تكون قد استفدت .. وأسأل الله لك التوفيق 

وأسأله تعالى أن يجعل أعمالنا خالصة لوجهه الكريم 

الأخ الكريم شكري محمد نوري 

حياك الله .. وجزاك الله خير على دعواتك الطيبة 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## speed99a (11 يونيو 2007)




----------



## جرجس ناجح (17 مارس 2008)

okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------

